# Unterwasser Aufnahmen



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

Hallo,

von "Liquid Image"

Grad bei Amazon drüber gestolpert:
[ASIN]B0017JQCKK[/ASIN]

Gibts auch mit Auflösung: Bild 2560x1920 - Video 1280x720, HD 720 P

Halt ne Tauchbrille mit 5Mp Kamera dran - ist ja vielleicht nicht nur für "selber Taucher" interessant?!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

Link vergessen Joachim ?


----------



## Joachim (2. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

Ne, die erste ASIN von A... ging nicht - habs geändert.


----------



## Jens aus Dortmund (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

Hallo Technik Freunde..

Hätte da mal eine frage an euch..Bekommt man Wasserdichte Gehäuse für Video Kammeras??Wenn ja wo??
Oder wie macht ihr eure Unterwasser Aufnahmen??

Habe eine Kleine HD Cam und würde sie gerne mal schützen wollen um Unterwasser im Teich zu Filmen...


----------



## StefanBO (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

Für viele Cams gibt es Gehäuse, es kommt immer auf das Modell an. Einfach mal nach dieser  Bezeichnung und "Unterwassergehäuse" googeln. Eine Übersicht gibt e sz.B. auch bei http://www.digideep.com/.

Es gibt viele Lösungen, Unterschiede gibt's dann bei der möglichen Tiefe, Bedienbarkeit, ... und im Preis.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*

Hi,

oder man besorgt sich einfach ein kleines Aquarium mit ca. 20x20x30 cm.............. 

Man kommt zwar nicht weit unter Wasser, aber es reicht............ :smoki


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasser Aufnahmen*



Jens aus Dortmund schrieb:


> Hallo Technik Freunde..
> 
> Hätte da mal eine frage an euch..Bekommt man Wasserdichte Gehäuse für Video Kammeras??Wenn ja wo??
> Oder wie macht ihr eure Unterwasser Aufnahmen??
> ...



Schau mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25885/page-3

Das Thema hatten wir vor längerer Zeit mal.. Habe auch eine kleine HD digicam und habe mir ein aquapack für 20.- euro gekauft.. brilliante unterwasseraufnahmen..

Schau mal den obrigen Link, dort habe ich auch einen youtube Videolink mit einer der aunhamen eingestellt..


----------

